# Peterborough recommendations! Bars, restaurants,etc



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be staying in Peterborough Sat night, due to visiting the father-in-law, staying there Saturday night, long shot, but any decent bars, restaurants worth visiting?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Take loads of Ket, it's the preferred option


----------



## DeepStoat (Sep 25, 2009)

No, it's a shit hole.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Like.. LOADS


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheers


I am going to a hell hole aren't I


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Like.. LOADS



and then some more?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> and then some more?



Until you can't take anymore.


----------



## DeepStoat (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep, Peterborough is one of the most depressing places on this planet. Still not as bad as Luton.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Until you can't take anymore.



and then try and take more?


I'm SO looking forward to this visit


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## DeepStoat (Sep 25, 2009)

There's an Italian deli that's ok if you're about during the day.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had to wait at the train station before, now that is a miserable place to change trains at, luckily I am driving in, and driving the fuck out the next morning


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pleased to say I'm fifteen years out of date in whats hot in Peterborough.

Unless the nightlife has drastically improved since I lived there you're in for a shit night out.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Just don't go. 

Best advice evah! ^^


----------



## DeepStoat (Sep 25, 2009)

To fit in you need a shiny designer shirt, plenty of gel and a shower in some potent aftershave.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Just don't go.
> 
> 
> 
> Best advice evah! ^^



not an option i'm afraid


DeepStoat said:


> To fit in you need a shiny designer shirt, plenty of gel and a shower in some potent aftershave.



regular weekend gear anyway


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Belushi said:


> I'm pleased to say I'm fifteen years out of date in whats hot in Peterborough.
> 
> Unless the nightlife has drastically improved since I lived there you're in for a shit night out.



it's what i was expecting, hotel bar it is then


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2009)

Which neghbourhood does your dad live in?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Which neghbourhood does your dad live in?



it's the in-law, he lives near Peterborough, in Ruskington, but he's in a sheltered home, and we didn't want to stay in one of the guest rooms tbh (didn't even check to see if they had one) mrs21 booked the place in Peterborough, I think it's about 20 miles away, we're driving so it's no hassle


my dad lives in a proper place! Bath


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

according to the good pub guide, the brewery tap is ok, should I believe the guide?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> according to the good pub guide, the brewery tap is ok, should I believe the guide?



I dont remember it but theyve probably changed all the names now!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Belushi said:


> I dont remember it but theyve probably changed all the names now!



apparently it was the labour exchange in a previous life


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> apparently it was the labour exchange in a previous life



lol I used to sign on there!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 26, 2009)

^^^^^^ the north

vvvvvvvv peterborough


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> ^^^^^^ the north
> 
> vvvvvvvv peterborough



well it isn't exactly southeast, it's more midlands than south east, and this is Midlands AND the North, but there should be a Peterborough forum, clearly


----------



## mozzy (Sep 26, 2009)

Belushi said:


> lol I used to sign on there!



Talk about bringing back memories!! Ouch! I thought I had well and truly forgotton about that! I used to sign on there too.

However, The Brewery Tap was one of the best pubs of which I can remember, and Bogarts is a good pub too, with many fine ales, as was THe GLadstone, but i reckon that's quite rough these days.

TBH, Peterborough is a nasty shitty, hell hole of what I can remember. People ask how i can sustain living in Hull, and it's proberbly cause I lived in P'boro for far too long before I moved here!! Good luck!


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 26, 2009)

Well what about Wisbech? Ive been told thats a shit hole but ive never been (yet but i may have reason to soon). It cant be as bad as ive been told.....can it?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 26, 2009)

Worse than you ever can imagine. Peterborough is the big city to Wisbech folk.



StanSmith said:


> Well what about Wisbech? Ive been told thats a shit hole but ive never been (yet but i may have reason to soon). It cant be as bad as ive been told.....can it?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 26, 2009)

mozzy said:


> as was THe GLadstone, but i reckon that's quite rough these days.



Was it Luigi the landlord back in the day?  the Gladstone was always good for underage drinking and scoring gear!

When did you live there? I was a Peterborough boy 87-94.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 26, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Worse than you ever can imagine. Peterborough is the big city to Wisbech folk.




OMG etc


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm in a harvester on a ring road outside peterborough,life doesn't get any better than this


----------



## mozzy (Sep 26, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Was it Luigi the landlord back in the day?  the Gladstone was always good for underage drinking and scoring gear!
> 
> When did you live there? I was a Peterborough boy 87-94.



Luigi! He was mates with my old man! I didn't really know him myself, but he was well known to most of the locals! I used to love that pub! (For reason's you have already mentioned!). Another pub I used to like, but is now closed, was the one on Lincoln Rd, and Norfolk St - was it the Norfolk? They used to do good drinks and music! 

I lived there from about '98 ish (i think!) until '01, but used to go there regually as a kid/teen as my dad's family are all from there. 

Another good pub I can now remember is Charters - it is on a boat and I think they have quite a good selection of beers too!


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 26, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Was it Luigi the landlord back in the day?  the Gladstone was always good for underage drinking and scoring gear!



Luigi? It was his dad running it when I lived there (77-80). Brings me loads of happy memories (unlike Peterborough itself).

1st time I ever went in the Gladstone -
Luigi: Hey, you Italian?
Me: No
Luigi: You sure?
Me: Yeah, my mum would've told me
Luigi: Well, she would have told you in a special way.
Me: What way's that then?
Luigi: In Italian!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 26, 2009)

The best thing about Peterborough is that the A1(M) goes to 4 lanes in each direction when it passes by (something it doesn't do anywhere else from London to Edinburgh). This ensures it's always easy to escape from.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe PacificOcean has an idea


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2009)

good film that


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> The best thing about Peterborough is that the A1(M) goes to 4 lanes in each direction when it passes by (something it doesn't do anywhere else from London to Edinburgh). This ensures it's always easy to escape from.



drove on that a lot! got a bit lost driving back from Ruskington to Peterborough, half tempted to just drive back to London at one point (mrs21 was navigating and her usual skillz deserted her) drive in and out of peterborough a couple of times, not much to it really, it is bigger than I thought, eventually found the hotel (Holiday Inn Express) and couldn't be arsed going any further than the harvester next door for food and drink.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drove on that a lot! got a bit lost driving back from Ruskington to Peterborough, half tempted to just drive back to London at one point (mrs21 was navigating and her usual skillz deserted her) drive in and out of peterborough a couple of times, not much to it really, it is bigger than I thought, eventually found the hotel (Holiday Inn Express) and couldn't be arsed going any further than the harvester next door for food and drink.



Shame you went to Peterborugh (in every sense) as you could have stayed in Stamford, which is about 10 miles further north and is actually nearer to Ruskinton.

However, if you wanted 10 pints, a not particularly nice kebab and a fight, then Peterborough's the place. 

Happie Chappie


----------

